# I Need Your Help!! It'll be fun, I promise!!



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

Well I used to breed a long time ago, I think it's been about 4 years since my last spawn! And I finally think that I am at a point in my life where I can get back into it. I don't like the idea of breeding pet store bettas, most of the good breeders on aquabid only take paypal, and I really really hate the idea of putting my credit card online, so that's been holding me back.

But I just got approved for an online paypal card with a $300.00 limit, so I think that was my final sign that its time to buy a pair on aquabid and give this breeding thing another shot! 

Now this is where I need your help! I know I want to work with Halfmoons and I know I want to work with Marbles. Fancy marbles are my absolute favorites when it comes to bettas! 

Here are the males I picked on AB that I want, I can only pick one! Please help me decide!! 

This guy doesnt have a picture, just a video!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1292428812










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1292281780










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1292478659










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1292282081










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1292478653










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1292380164










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1292596627










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1292374317










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1292353562


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

my first choice would be this one:









2nd choice would be:









and my 3rd:









those are my picks


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

This is my first pick:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The red, white and blue one.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh no!  I was gonna bid on this one but aquabid isn't registering my password as correct!! >_<


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

This one is first pick and the last one is pretty as heck too. Good luck with your bid.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

My picks...


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Miharu said:


> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1292596627


I like this one. :3


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh, but for my opinion, I love the two koi patterned red, white, and blue ones! If I had females with those colors I'd definitely snatch em to breed! But with most liking the orange butterfly ones I'd say to get one of those, since they seems to have high demand!  Then you won't be stuck with a bunch of unsellable fry!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

What colors are you interested in? Just marbles?

This guy is the best in my opinion.










He's really symmetrical and has a nice large dorsal. The only fault I see on him are the short rays in the beginning of his dorsal. Nice color too.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I agree with beat2020. If you order him don't use Linda....He'll be stolen and mysteriously end up in my fish room hehe.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

# 1, 4, 6, 7, 9, & 2 - in that order.


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

I decided on this guy!!











and I'm getting this one too cause he's awesome, I might breed him, but I really just wanted to have him!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I LOVE the one you picked! He was my favorite. The other guy you're getting is gorgeous. He also looks HUGE! He would make awesome babies!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MrVampire181 said:


> I agree with beat2020. If you order him don't use Linda....He'll be stolen and mysteriously end up in my fish room hehe.


Haahaaa!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

WHOAH! thats a nice one! REALLY orange! and that plakat's tail looks like a heart! I've heard spades are rare nowdays!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I might have to steal your yellow fishy, he is amazing!!


----------

